# Rest In Peace my little buddy - Oahu's You Crazy Diamond aka "Gilmour" Jan 04 2009 - Mar 24 2020



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My precious little G-Man passed away from Cancer this morning. I still can't believe it. He was so healthy, I thought he was going to live forever.

The lil guy made friends everywhere he went. He was a super cool dog. I am going to miss him so much.

Thank you Kitty, Susan and Jean for making the last 6 month's a Golden's Dream life 

Larry


Picture was taken today before he passed.









His first hour at home:






Kickin' it with Ronon:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Gilmour, he was such a special boy.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry to read this. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

So very sorry. It's never easy, but so much harder when it's unexpected and we feel we've been gypped out of their senior years. Been there, done that, and it sucks. Safe travels sweet Gilmour...


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Larry, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know what it feels like to lose one of these amazing creatures. We lost our first GR on December 15, 2018. It's hard to believe River left us more than a year ago from cancer as well. Hang in there. I promise your pain will begin to ease in time. For us, the fresh scent of puppy breath was just what the doctor ordered, but everyone needs to wait until they're ready to even consider a new puppy. For now, remember the wonderful memory of Gilmour and all the great years he shared with you. God Bless!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh, I am so sad to see this. The puppy video was so bittersweet. It makes me think about how fast the time goes from new puppy to sugar-faced senior. I hope you find comfort in thinking of the happy life you had together. Blessings to the angels Kitty, Susan, and Jean for taking such loving care of him.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gilmour. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh goodness. I loved the videos but loved even more the gentle sweet golden I saw the day of his passing. The ever present baby by his side. That wise old face. I am so sorry for your loss. It is never, ever easy.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort in all of your happy memories and knowing that you and his foster family were able to give him a wonderful life.


----------



## Geoff L. (May 1, 2020)

Thoughts and condolences, boy they sure do present an emotional bill for all that loving when they have to go! You must miss him very much.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. He sounds like he was the best dog!
Jules


----------

